# Best Replacement Clutch???



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

So lets hear its, opinions on the best replacement clutch for hard street use and some strip use. Maybe 5 passes a year down the dragstrip. My Car listed in signature.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh yea, and the best clutch period and the best for $500 or less.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

SLP Engineering has a tricked out GTO called the 455 Bobcat. 455 as in HP, not CI. One of their "options" is a heavy duty clutch. Looked around for the article but couldn't find it. If you get Automobile or Car and Driver -- it's in their latest issue. Thing is they don't even list the clutch upgrade on their website. Weird.

Funny you should mention this -- as FergyFlyer thought the clutch was too small for this size car. He dragged his car a couple of times a month -- and the factory clutch crapped out pretty quick. Got it fixed and went and bought a Vette.

Wish I could offer more specific help.


----------



## hotrod37 (Jan 29, 2006)

The Center Force Clutch is one of the best aftermarket clutches on the market.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Anyone else? Really could use opinions here people!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I had a Centerforce in Fatbitch and it was stiff as hell, good clutch, very stiff pedal. I've sold the SLP clutch (and stock one), easy clutch pressure but not able to handle much over 450 hp. I would recommend the LS7 clutch (out of the new Z06), I can sell it for 490.00 + shipping (tons of people are using the LS7 clutch and love it)!!


----------



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I had a Centerforce in Fatbitch and it was stiff as hell, good clutch, very stiff pedal. I've sold the SLP clutch (and stock one), easy clutch pressure but not able to handle much over 450 hp. I would recommend the LS7 clutch (out of the new Z06), I can sell it for 490.00 + shipping (tons of people are using the LS7 clutch and love it)!!


Will the Z06 clutch handle 600HP (maggie + long tubes + catback) in a 2005 GTO? I am also looking for a clutch for my GTO.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

sdgoat said:


> Will the Z06 clutch handle 600HP (maggie + long tubes + catback) in a 2005 GTO? I am also looking for a clutch for my GTO.


From what I hear it will.... hang on and let me make a phone call..... (proven) 550 rwhp before it starts to slip.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I had a Center Force in my Mustang at one time and it locked up over 6000rpm. I contacted Pat Norcia at Ram Automotive in Columbia , SC. and he hooked me up big time. This was when the Stang was a street car. Used his products for the entire life of the Stang as it progressed into the 8's. He always sent me a setup that worked. However , I dont know if 500.00 is going to fit. You have nothing to lose by calling them. Ask for Pat or Mike. They're brother's and own the company. Very helpful people. Tell them John from Long Island with the Mustang told you to call, I'm sure they will be receptive to your needs.
http://www.ramclutches.com/


----------

